# Warning - Do Not Buy Ceika Brakes



## Warning - Ceika Brakes (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello - this is just a fair warning for any one thinking of buying Brembo-style brakes from Ceika Brakes. Save yourself the hassle and avoid this company. They sold a brake kit to me for big $ but after months of trying to make the brakes work on my Saab (after which they still don't fit) Ceika has refused to refund my money. I've also found (after buying the brakes) on other forums that some BMW users have found safety issues with Ceika brakes.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Warning - Ceika Brakes said:


> Hello - this is just a fair warning for any one thinking of buying Brembo-style brakes from Ceika Brakes. Save yourself the hassle and avoid this company. They sold a brake kit to me for big $ but after months of trying to make the brakes work on my Saab (after which they still don't fit) Ceika has refused to refund my money. I've also found (after buying the brakes) on other forums that some BMW users have found safety issues with Ceika brakes.


opcorn:


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Jun 23, 2014)

OP you have a very curious user-name. Also, I'm not sure why you are posting in this forum when your issue is related to a Saab. opcorn: indeed.


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

why are you putting a bb kit on a saab in the first place?


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

Seems he posted the same warning back in September on a civic forum and Ceika posted a response to which he did not respond.



> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Thank you for supporting us
> 
> ...


----------

